
A beautiful fractal zoomer, directly in our web browser - methusalah999
https://github.com/solendil/FractalJS
======
cwmma
shameless plug for a similar thing [1] I helped with a while ago, it uses a
mapping library so I didn't have to reinvent anything, my fork [2] lets you
fiddle with the julia set parameters

1\. [http://aparshin.github.io/leaflet-
fractal/#julia_0.750.11i/2...](http://aparshin.github.io/leaflet-
fractal/#julia_0.750.11i/2/0.0/-90.0) 2\.
[http://calvinmetcalf.github.io/leaflet-
fractal/#500/-0.37/0....](http://calvinmetcalf.github.io/leaflet-
fractal/#500/-0.37/0.6/julia)

~~~
rburhum
That's a clever use of leaflet. Cool.

------
gruez
Why is it scroll down to zoom in? The standard behavior is to scroll up to
zoom in.

~~~
solendil
It was a bug. It is now fixed. Thank you!

------
sirsar
"Cannot zoom further."

That's a bit ironic. Otherwise, very nice!

~~~
ekimekim
I'm guessing that's due to floating point error.

------
CoffeeDregs
Very nice.

In case you're interested in something _less_ nice, but 3D, see:

[http://www.alsonkemp.com/geekery/webgl-
fractals/](http://www.alsonkemp.com/geekery/webgl-fractals/)

Or:

[http://d1r5286bar8cf9.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/web-...](http://d1r5286bar8cf9.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/web-
fract-3d/output/index.html#?r=0.15163467100198016&i=-0.010272622498403848&size=1.76731167142073e-9&divisions=200&aspect_ratio=1.6560509554140128&max_iterations=300&fractal=MandelbrotPlus)

~~~
RamshackleJ
[http://neverwork.in/static/Interactive-
Experiments/Fractal-F...](http://neverwork.in/static/Interactive-
Experiments/Fractal-Flyer/High-Performance/fractal.html) more 3d fractal fun

------
jluxenberg
Oooo, very pretty.

The one is also fun to play with (3d fractals):
[http://hirnsohle.de/test/fractalLab/](http://hirnsohle.de/test/fractalLab/)

~~~
aarongolliver
Also this (technically 4d, but I can only render 3d...)
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/lslSWH](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/lslSWH)

~~~
RamshackleJ
nice! really unique form. Shadertoy is the best thing to happen to glsl for
years!

------
flavor8
No keyboard navigation? Not everyone has scrollwheels.

~~~
solendil
You're right, I just created an issue on Github. It should be fixed soon.

------
solendil
FractalJS can also be embedded in other web pages:
[http://solendil.github.io/fractaljs/embed.html](http://solendil.github.io/fractaljs/embed.html)

------
jbpetersen
Gonna toss another into the mix:
[http://firefractal.com/](http://firefractal.com/)

~~~
a-nikolaev
this is very nice!

------
jff
Pretty rough on somebody with a Thinkpad 3-button trackpoint, maybe use +- or
[] or something to zoom in and out.

------
Devid2014
Unfortunately this is very slow. Compared to proper native implementation of
course.

------
karlb
I've spent literally hours exploring Frax for iOS. The images are incredible:
[http://fract.al/](http://fract.al/)

~~~
david-given
Just be careful you don't see too much. See question 8 here...

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v402/n6761/full/402465a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v402/n6761/full/402465a0.html)

------
lukaslalinsky
What I find amazing is how fast this is. I didn't realize that JS got the
point when you can do things like this.

------
bascule
No color cycling? That's like Fractals 101...

~~~
solendil
There's no psychedelic automatic color-cycling, but you can cycle colors with
the "Offset" slider in the "Colors" tab.

------
dyeje
Was a little touchy on a MBP, but great job.

